# Anyone here use achiote paste?



## black chef (Jul 20, 2008)

i recently visited a south american restaurant and had a tilapia dish prepared with a achiote glaze.

now, i'm trying to learn how to use achiote in glazes, etc., myself.

anyone here have any ideas, uses, recommendations, comments, etc?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 20, 2008)

I am also curious about it...I see it in the spice section at grocery stores here, and I know it is used in some Mexican cooking. I have not been brave enough to try it. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 20, 2008)

It's not readily available here.  But when I see it, I buy it, then it gets hard and stale and I throw it away, then see it, buy it and the cycle goes on and on.


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 21, 2008)

What I remember of when I was a child in my grandmother house, some seeds were put in the pot where the rice was going to be made with some oil, then warm it up and let the oil take some yellow-redish colour, then the seeds were taken out,  and the rice was put in that oil to take that color,  adding boiling water to cook it.
Sorry, that is all I remember........
Apart for the name of Achiote, look for Annato and bija, somebody will know more about them.  They are used in the Central and SouthAmerican cuisine....Good luck!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got a few recipes for achiote out of Rick Bayless's book _Mexican Kitchen_.  I've done one recipe, if I remember right, that had me grind the seeds, and mix them with lots of garlic, some salt, and I can't remember what else.  It was good.

From what I've seen professionally, achiote/annato is used more for color.


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 21, 2008)

I occasionally buy achiote from the local carniciera. I get it in bars, almost like soap. Break it up and use it as a base for a rub on fish, like tuna or white seabass, before grilling. Good.


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 21, 2008)

I make achiote paste with annato powder, cumin, coriander, oregano, cloves,  peppercorns, salt and garlic mixed with enough vinegar to form a paste.


----------



## giggler (Jul 21, 2008)

i have never used achiote "paste"

I have used the seeds to make Guam red rice  as a side dish to Guam Chicken, which was a big hit at a party for some friends who lived in Guam for a few years...

[SIZE=+2]Guam Red Rice[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Guam's very own traditional fiesta recipe[/SIZE]    [SIZE=+1]2 T. achote seeds[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]1/2 tsp. salt[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]2 T. Cooking oil[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]1/2 cup chopped onions[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]2 cups water[/SIZE]    [SIZE=+1]METHOD:[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Soak achote seeds in 1/2 cup warm water for 30 minutes.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Add salt. Rub or press achote seeds to get color.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Strain liquid into small bowl. Sauté onions in oil.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Add rinsed rice to boiling achote colored water.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Reduce heat to medium high for five minutes or until water evaporates.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Reduce heat to low for 15 minutes.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+1]Yield: 4 servings.[/SIZE]    [SIZE=+1]This can be cooked in a rice cooker which is a lot easier.


Eric, Austin Tx.
[/SIZE]


----------



## black chef (Jul 21, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> I occasionally buy achiote from the local carniciera. I get it in bars, almost like soap. Break it up and use it as a base for a rub on fish, like tuna or white seabass, before grilling. Good.



well, this new south american restaurant i'm addicted to uses it both as a rub and as a glaze for a few of their dishes.

the executive chef stopped-by after i questioned the waiter over & over, and he told me that achiote is basically a substitute for lime juice in his glaze.



huh?

when i asked the EC for his recipe using achiote, he just looked at me like this:   and said that ALL of his recipes were hand-me-downs from grandma.  

well, i'll just experiment with it for now with some shrimp and on some pan seared tilapia.

i'll post-up the recipes if i think it's a decent concoction.

here's my starting point for the glaze:



	1	teaspoon	achiote paste
	1	teaspoon		salt
	1 1/2	cups		honey
	2	tablespoons		water
directions:  mix all together and thin-down with more water if necessary.

i've got access to some SUPERIOR quality honey here in texas, so i'll do my best to make this experiment worthwhile.

btw, i got this recipe from doing a google search on "achiote glaze."


----------

